# Some Maltese/mixes in Northern California shelters



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If somebody is looking for a new pet for themselves, it looks like there are some good possibilities. I haven't seen any of them in person, though. Sadly I think I can only foster females for any length of time, because my male dogs can be difficult with each other--and even by themselves sometimes!

I'm hoping these dogs will find homes directly from the shelters.

www.Petharbor.com Animal Search: ADOPTABLE


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It's so sad to these poor babies in there.  I wish I could just take them all. I'm prayering they will be adopted. The wee little guy who is only 4 months old must be really confused. I mean they all must be confused. Margaret, are these high kill shelters?


----------



## momw (May 20, 2012)

If the shelters etc... had better rules about adopting pets it seems like they would be so much more successful . Some , you have to live within so many miles of them,they wont ship etc.....I have seen so many that I would love to adopt but no way of getting them...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I think these shelters really try to get reasonably healthy, good-tempered dogs adopted. Most of the local public shelters do spay/neuter, vaccines, heartworm test, worming and microchip all for a very reasonable fee. There are a lot of rescue groups in the area, too--although not enough. I'm keeping my eye on the listing of a female Maltese mix in my nearest shelter who looks scruffier and is not on the adoptable list yet. I wish there were more Maltese-specific foster homes in the area!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, now there is a new picture of the puppy. Follow this link: www.PetHarbor.com petLCR.A060964 

He looks so cute! I hope he gets a home soon! If I took him, my boys would probably turn him into a delinquent.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a sweet pic of the puppy Henry. That is okay, what's one more delinquent? I sure hope someone scoops him up fast!! Do you know what the PTS is generally for any of these shelters?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Our shelter used to PTS for space but now under new management,they won't unless they have illness,but they try to treat it if they can.
Hopefully they have high turn over so no one stays long,they get them adopted quickly...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

As he's on the adoptable list, I doubt he's in danger. It's the ones with any health or behavior issues that are at risk. One of our shelters has space problems--staffing problems, really--but I don't think these do.

One more delinquent boy? Oh, I could manage for a while, but he would probably never be really housebroken, with mine as a bad influence, and probably would become a barker, too, as the girls are, too! (I've done the best I can with mine, but my expectations were fortunately low.  )

Edited to add: Oh, look again, the male in Fremont now has a picture. Doesn't he look purebred? Very cute!  And only two!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> As he's on the adoptable list, I doubt he's in danger. It's the ones with any health or behavior issues that are at risk. One of our shelters has space problems--staffing problems, really--but I don't think these do.
> 
> One more delinquent boy? Oh, I could manage for a while, but he would probably never be really housebroken, with mine as a bad influence, and probably would become a barker, too, as the girls are, too! (I've done the best I can with mine, but my expectations were fortunately low.  )
> 
> Edited to add: Oh, look again, the male in Fremont now has a picture. Doesn't he look purebred? Very cute!  And only two!


Yes, Sampson does look like a purebred. He's so cute. I just hate that these babies are there!! 

There is one in East Valley who I believe is about a year old, Clyde - Maltese/Poodle Mix. The shelter told me this evening that he does have behavioral issues, can be a bit snappy. The shelter said they don't PTS for space only dangerous behavioral issues (not sure what they consider dangerous) and illness.



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Van Nuys, CA | CLYDE


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Awww.  I think East Valley is supposed to be one of the better Los Angeles shelters. I hope he becomes a success story.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The pup "Henry" and one of the males aren't listed anymore. I'm sure they got adopted or rescued.  And a young female mix, probably sister of the boy in Yolo County shelter, also is no longer listed. 

There's a new picture of one of the females, who you could hardly see in her intake photo. She's now wearing a pink tiara.  (They've named her "Cotton," and although it says "no picture available," there is, but you have to click on her listing in order to see the picture.)


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> The pup "Henry" and one of the males aren't listed anymore. I'm sure they got adopted or rescued.  And a young female mix, probably sister of the boy in Yolo County shelter, also is no longer listed.
> 
> There's a new picture of one of the females, who you could hardly see in her intake photo. She's now wearing a pink tiara.  (They've named her "Cotton," and although it says "no picture available," there is, but you have to click on her listing in order to see the picture.)


Thank you for keep us updated Margaret. I sure hope they got adopted. Cotton looks so cute in her tiara. And I hope the rest of these sweet babies get their forever homes they so deserve.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm also in love with this picture of a glamour girl--although they say she's a Tibetan Terrier mix. I'm not sure about that--the TT is a medium-sized dog resembling a bearded collie. I may be forced to go visit in person to see. 

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SCRM.A396882


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

mss said:


> Awww.  I think East Valley is supposed to be one of the better Los Angeles shelters. I hope he becomes a success story.


Yes, they are. I would say East Valley and Harbor are the best of the city shelters. Agoura is the best of the county shelters.



mss said:


> I'm also in love with this picture of a glamour girl--although they say she's a Tibetan Terrier mix. I'm not sure about that--the TT is a medium-sized dog resembling a bearded collie. I may be forced to go visit in person to see.
> 
> www.PetHarbor.com pet:SCRM.A396882


She is sooooooooo cute! :wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> I'm also in love with this picture of a glamour girl--although they say she's a Tibetan Terrier mix. I'm not sure about that--the TT is a medium-sized dog resembling a bearded collie. I may be forced to go visit in person to see.
> 
> www.PetHarbor.com pet:SCRM.A396882


Oh she is cute!! :wub: Love the necklace.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw the Tibetan Terrier today--and what a cute face and attitude, but she was definitely a medium sized dog! And adopted already! 

I'm going to keep my eye on Cotton--she may need help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> I saw the Tibetan Terrier today--and what a cute face and attitude, but she was definitely a medium sized dog! And adopted already!
> 
> I'm going to keep my eye on Cotton--she may need help.


YAY!!!:cheer:I'm so happy she got adopted!! That is wonderful that you went by to visit her. Thank you for the update and for caring so much. Keep me posted on Cotton!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It looks like Cotton was adopted today!  

Now if anybody would like a half dozen Chihuahua mixes, please head on down to the shelter.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> It looks like Cotton was adopted today!
> 
> Now if anybody would like a half dozen Chihuahua mixes, please head on down to the shelter.


Yay for Cotton!! arty: Hope she has the wonderful forever home she deserves!! Thanks for the update! The poor Chihuahua's - there are so many.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Cotton has a chance at a great life. So sad for all those little chihuahua's. Wish I could help every pooch out there.....its so sad to see them without someone to love them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So happy Cotton has a chance at a great life. So sad for all those little chihuahua's. Wish I could help every pooch out there.....its so sad to see them without someone to love them.


Barbara, I feel the same way. It is like my internal struggle every day. I just want to quit my job and save every dog.  I am glad to see some of them getting adopted.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> Barbara, I feel the same way. It is like my internal struggle every day. I just want to quit my job and save every dog.  I am glad to see some of them getting adopted.


Lindsay, I would quit too and I would spend all my time helping these poor innocent furbabies........some stories of animal abuse upset me to no end. :angry: We need strict laws to protect animals like we protect people. They don't have a voice and we need to stand up for them. I wish there was something that could be done. I get super happy when I hear all the good stories and see them get adopted.


----------

